# Little Creek Bow Club 2014 *1 Spot Left*



## davidhelmly (Dec 22, 2013)

Little Creek Bow Club

We will be showing the property pretty much any weekend to fill our last 2 spots.  
Most of the trail cam photos on our website were lost a while back but we got some for 2013 back up yesterday. http://photos.littlecreekbowclub.com/

Here are a few bucks we've killed.

2013

















2012







2011






























2010






Thanks,
David Helmly
404-732-5159
david@trailwatcher.net


----------



## youngbryan (Dec 23, 2013)

what county/how many acres?


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 23, 2013)

youngbryan said:


> what county/how many acres?



Here ya go.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733068


----------



## Greimer (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been a member of this club since we started it and know it VERY WELL.....I am officially retired and have ALLOT of free time...I only live about 30 minutes from the lease and would enjoy to show the property at ANY time...with work and family schedules any time that you are able to get away for awhile and take a look at what we have to offer... I am available...please give me a call and I WILL meet up with you and give you the "Little CreeK Bow Club" tour...................you can call me at (770)780-8916.....
  Thanks!
Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City Ga.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 4, 2014)

Bump for next Saturday, come check us out.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 7, 2014)

*2013 Little Creek Videos*

I uploaded a bunch of trail cam videos last night, they are all trail cam videos from 2013 except 1 of them, it's from 2010 and a hand held camera. There are all in HD so if you choose that option the quality is much better. I don't have dates on them yet and they are just in random order, I hope to get dates on them and also in order by date soon.

Here is a link to them.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-WXzqHa0pRMGXXiSSbWHhA/videos

Here's one to start with


----------



## Doubletrouble (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I seen where it said kids can shoot a gun. Is this true & do they have the same minimums?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 8, 2014)

Doubletrouble said:


> I think I seen where it said kids can shoot a gun. Is this true & do they have the same minimums?



DT, starting Thanksgiving Day thru Jan 1st a child is allowed to kill a doe only with a rifle, no bucks may be shot with a rifle.


----------



## Stryker (Jan 8, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 9, 2014)

PM's answered


----------



## deadbox (Jan 29, 2014)

If available I would love to make a day trip and meet up with you Rocky. I sent a PM. I will wait on a reply and go from there.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 30, 2014)

We will see you on Sunday Larry.


----------



## Johncmi (Jan 30, 2014)

Are crossbows ok?


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 30, 2014)

Johncmi said:


> Are crossbows ok?



If you are over 60 or have a true medical disability that keeps you from hunting with a vertical bow.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 30, 2014)

Larry....Looking forward to be meeting you on Sunday.....


----------



## deadbox (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking forward to it as well. I feel like it is Christmas and I'm 10 again.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a true bowhunter to me!


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 10, 2014)

We still have 2 openings ...anybody interested and wanting to take a look at our club... please call David or I...I can meet and show the property at any time...Thanks!
Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 20, 2014)

We have one membership opening left for the upcoming bow season.....contact us and we will be glad to show the club property and house....(770)780-8916......Thanks!            Rocky


----------

